
Kiddle – a search engine for Kids, by Google - bane
http://www.kiddle.co/
======
LordWinstanley
A bit unfortunate that the name sounds like a portmanteau of "kiddie" \+
"fiddle", a "kiddie fiddler" being UK slang for a paedophile.

